# STK8040 cómo lo puedo reemplazar?



## AngelSantiago (Jul 18, 2010)

Hola a los muchachos del foro, tengo el Amplificador Technics modelo SU-V2-XA(viejito el pobre), es de un amigo que es de esos que aman a su amplificador hasta las últimas y me pidió que le repare, tiene en corto uno de los STK8040, los cuales no se consiguen mas, he tratado de reemplazarlo por el STK8050 pero sin resultados por que conseguí truchos, me pregunta es podría reemplazar esta etapa en corto por algún módulo de salida con preamplif? o de última el modulo completo de los dos canales, lo que aprovecharía la fuente simética que tiene de +42/masa/-42V, alguien le tocó algo similar?que me sugieren?. Adjunto esquema. Gracias por la atención.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 19, 2010)

Si estas hablando de colocarle otro  placa es muy plausible, pero no seria una reparacion, yo te aconsejaria que como ya tienes un stk8050 (que mensionas) trata de abrirlo y ver que tan mala imitacion es, luego trata con el stk8040, para hacerlo tienes que tener una pequeña rueda cortadora (las incluyen en los kit de minitaladros) y retirar  el  pegamento epoxico que une los pines con la carcasa, luego de hacer el surco, con mucho delicadeza trata de deslizar un destornillador plano pequeño  por la ranura hasta abrirlo, bueno la cosa es que tienes que practicar abriendo otros stk, como estos son de pelicula gruesa son candidatos de reemplazar los componentes dentro de ellos, para ello uno se vale de ingenio a la otra de reemplazar sus partes quemadas, generalmente son los transistores de salida, si no puedes colocarlos a dentro, solo haz hoyos en la cubienta para cablear los transistores de potencia y colocarlos afuera, y adosarlo en el disipador. Escoger los transistores finales entre los mejores que puedan suministrarte tu localidad.


----------



## AngelSantiago (Jul 19, 2010)

Gracias Zopilote por contestar, hice lo que me sugerìas desarmè uno de los truchos, y tengo uno de los de salida en corto y otros dos identificados con G1 y DY, vos tenès alguna idea de que valores se los puede reemplazar?. Gracias


----------



## zopilote (Jul 19, 2010)

Esto solo es una recomendacion, tus post hazlo sin mencionar nombres, ya que solo estoy conectado en las noches, y alguien mas puede colaborarte y así agilizar tu reparacion. Como ya tienes el stk8050 abierto (con componentes smd), estos son mas faciles de manipular que los originales y no necesita al final cubrirlo para hacer pruebas (en los originales deben estar cubientos).Los codigos que mensionas son marcas para componentes SMD, el G1 es un MMBT5551  npn Vce 140V (2N5551), y el DY es  BCW68GR   pnp 45V 0.8A hfe 160, tambien debes tener resistencias smd quemadas. Estos stk-clones, funcionan bien con tensiones de  +/-20 a 25vdc, a potencias de solo 20w por canal. como fueron probadas con +/- 42 v , se malograron. Otro tip es que las resistencias de los transistores driver para el G1  deberian ser de 1/2 watio y solo lo tienen en 1/4, para reemplazarlos, ejemplo una resistencia de 180 ohmios a un 1/4, montas dos de 360 ohmios smd  en paralelo (uno encima del otro), y los drives los puedes reemplazar por algun transistor que maneje entre 0.5 ~1A    bce , tienes a tu disposicion los bd139, 2SD667 2N5551,,,etc. respetando que soporten un voltaje mayor de 80V. En los transistores de potencia o salida tienes a BD711, tip41C,BD911 etc que tenga una corriente mayor a dos amperios hasta puedes colocar los 2SD1047 pero estos seran cableados.


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES (Abr 6, 2014)

Hola quiesiera saber si alguien tiene algun circuito para armar un ampli con STK 8050 de technics , saludos


----------

